# motor pacer



## kccomet (Nov 5, 2015)

heres a pretty cool bike i picked up a few months ago. the stayer bikes were known for their large chainrings and geometry. this one has the largest ring of the racers i have. thought id share a few pics


----------



## Cdollar4 (Nov 5, 2015)

That is cool. What a chain ring

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 5, 2015)

these are the best in my opinion!!!......what era do you date this?


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Nov 5, 2015)

we came to the right place. Great bike!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 5, 2015)

Bitchen bike! Any chance youd wanna sell that saddle adjuster?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 6, 2015)

Cool bike Jim. You need to get some tires on it so the next time I come to K.C. I can ride it! V/r Shawn


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Nov 6, 2015)

I like this trend of you sharing your bikes Jim.  Keep them coming, not a whole lot of info on earlier race bikes out there. I think we have hit the end of the stream on the internet until we are able to contribute more information about these cool bikes.

-AJ


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 6, 2015)

Harvest Cyclery said:


> I like this trend of you sharing your bikes Jim.  Keep them coming, not a whole lot of info on earlier race bikes out there. I think we have hit the end of the stream on the internet until we are able to contribute more information about these cool bikes.
> 
> -AJ




Early race bikes:}

You can always have a look at my blog that covers lots of early racing with my bike collection and other information added >>>> Enjoy ...


http://vintagetrackbikes-corbettclassics.blogspot.com


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Nov 6, 2015)

corbettclassics said:


> Early race bikes:}
> 
> You can always have a look at my blog that covers lots of early racing with my bike collection and other information added >>>> Enjoy ...
> 
> ...




I devoured your blog already!!! I really am fond of that Cecil Walker Stayer.  What is the story on that bike? How did you find it?


http://vintagetrackbikes-corbettclassics.blogspot.com/2012/08/cecil-walker-stayer.html


----------



## walter branche (Nov 6, 2015)

*some that I sold*









2 that I sold in the original olympic shipping container


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Nov 6, 2015)

Walter, are these the Bastids I have heard so much about?  The original photo of them loading it up is INSANE!!! Where did you find these bikes?


----------



## walter branche (Nov 6, 2015)

there is a massive collection of bikes down here ,  I sell for the owners ,   they have Marilyn Monroes bike , also a very large garage full , they owned a high end bike shop in the late 60s to around 87 , and took in many trades , also they were located in the northeast where lots of fine examples are located , . yes they are Bastides , used in the 36 olympics , I wish I could show a photo of the stuff , they are very private , thanks ,  walter branche ,  here ,there, everywhere , rare stuff is my thing , love my job


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Nov 6, 2015)

Very cool.  Here is my crusty Bastide mocked up.  Steer tube and fork were super tweaked from what I assume to be cornering forces.  Seat post is seized. Rear wheel is not correct, front wheel and cranks are original. Chainring and everything else has been pieced together since spring.


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 9, 2015)

Harvest Cyclery said:


> Very cool.  Here is my crusty Bastide mocked up.  Steer tube and fork were super tweaked from what I assume to be cornering forces.  Seat post is seized. Rear wheel is not correct, front wheel and cranks are original. Chainring and everything else has been pieced together since spring.
> 
> View attachment 248978View attachment 248979View attachment 248980




Is that a "Durkopp" chain ring on your Bastide?


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Nov 9, 2015)

I believe it is, or at least the pattern is very similar.  Originally had a much smaller BSA ring but I thought this fit the build better.


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 10, 2015)

I have a proper chain ring for your bike for sale listed here.  One on the right is sold and possibly keeping the one on left.

It's the one on the bottom left and here you can see it on another BASTIDE that was offered to me a few yrs ago.
Would have looked great on your bike and already has the proper patina too!!


----------

